# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  تجربه عمليه لمشروع تجاري من الالف الى الياء ... :: كيفية كتابه دراسة الجدوى

## اليشمك

:Salam Allah:  :SubhanAllah: [SI[COLOR="Black"]ZE="6"]

^^^^^








تجربه عمليه لمشروع تجاري من الالف الى الياء ... :: كيفية كتابه دراسة الجدوى ::
هذه قصه تدور حول إمرأه خليجية تنوي ان تقيم مشروع مستقل بها "القصه من نسج الخيال"




الحـلقــــــــة الأولـــــــــــــى








الاخت ام زايد - حرمه خلصت الجامعه واشتغلت براتب حلو وفرت منه حول
(30000) درهم وهي من بدت تشتغل مقرره انها تسوي لها مشروع صغيرون قد الحال يسليها
ويكون مصدر دخل لها وبصراحه هي دومه تحلم تكون سيدة أعمال ناجحة.
ايلست ام زايد تفكر شو تبي تسوي شو من المشاريع يكون مناسب ومب شرط ياخذ كل المبلغ بس الشرط انه ما يزيد عن الثلاثين الف .

يلست ام زايد ويا نفسها تفكر وادخلت النت وطاحت على موضوع كيف تختار فكرة مشروع تجاري ومن ضمن اللي قرته ما يلي :

اذا كنت تبي تسوي مشروع صغير لابد انك تجاوب على هالاسئله

• هل فعلا اريد عمل مشروع وافرغ نفسي له .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي يناسب هواياتي وميولي .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي عليه طلب وممكن اقدر اتواصل مع الناس اللي بتشتري مني .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي يناسب ميزانيتي .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي عندي خبره فيه .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي اقدر اديره بسهوله .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي اقدر احصل موظفين يفهمون انا شو ابي .؟
• شو هو المشروع اللي من السهوله اشوفه على ارض الواقع .؟
• شو هو اللي يناسب طموحي وممكن ينموا بطريقه مقنعه بالنسبه لي .؟


طبعا ام زايد طبعت هالاسئلة ويابت ورقه وقلم ويلست تجاوب ........

• هل اريد اسوي مشروع وافرغ نفسي له ؟

هي نعم انا ابي اسوي مشروع ولها الشي موفره هالمبلغ وما فيه مانع لو اخسره بس اسوي مشروع يرضي طموحي وبطريقه تضمن النجاح ان شاء الله ..


• شو هو المشروع اللي يناسب هواياتي وميولي ؟

ممممم بصراحه انا احب الرسم واحب اخطط وارسم نقوش وزخارف مكياج وووو احب اصمم ازياء وعندي ذوق باختيار الملابس ودمج الالوان لدرجة انه ربيعاتي ياخذوني اساس اختار لهم او اصمم لهم ...


• شو هو المشروع اللي عليه طلب وممكن اقدر اتواصل مع الناس اللي بتشتري مني ؟

وايد مشاريع من ضمنها صالون للحنا والمكياج وبعد محل لتصميم العبي وبعد محل لتصميم الملابس او الجلابيات لاني بصراحه من النوع اللي ما احب اتعامل مع الريايل كزباين والاهل في البيت ما يناسبهم هالشي بعد .


• شو هو المشروع اللي يناسب ميزانيتي ؟

الصالون : ممم يباله اكثر من موظفتين ويباله تجهيز ومحل ممممم يعني فوق ال 30000 يعني ما يناسب ...
محل لخياطه وتفصيل العبي : مم حلو وممكن يناسبني .
تصميم الجلابيات والملابس النسائية : بعد مشروع حلو وممكن يناسبني ...


• شو هو المشروع اللي عندي خبره فيه ؟

مممم العبي ما عندي خبره وايد مجرد اقدر اصم العبي وبس
الجلابيات مممممم هي عندي خبره لاني دوم اسير عند المصمم واصمم بروحي وانا اللي ارسم واختار الالوان واعرف من وين اشتري القطع والخيوط والمواد الاساسيه


• شو هو المشروع اللي اقدر اديره بسهوله ؟

ممكن اديره بس عندي مشكله الوقت ممممم اوكي حصلت فكره انا ممكن اسوي المحل في البيت وارتب في البدايه مع خياط انا اعطيه كل شي ويجهز لي مقابل اسعار خاصه واشرط عليه انه ما يعطي حد تصاميمي وبختار اسم للمنتجات مالي وبرتب كل شي وعقب ببيع عن طريق البيت والطلبيات يعني على صغير وعقب بكبر ان شاء الله وممكن ابيع عن طريق النت يعني ما فيه داعي حد أي صوبنا يلين ما يبتدي الاسم وعقب ممكن اشوف محل رسمي للمشروع وبها الشي يكون قدرت ايب المواد وانا اللي بتابع التفصيل وانا اللي ببيع .
مممم شكلها هالفكره طيبه ..........؟


• شو هو المشروع اللي اقدر احصل حد يفهم انا شو ابي .؟

• شو هو اللي يناسب طموحي وممكن ينموا بطريقه مقنعه بالنسبه لي .؟

هو هذا لاني كل يوم اقدر اسوي تصاميم يديده وبقدر احتكر الاسم لانه مالي ولاني انا اللي بصمم يعني ماشي خوف علي .


مممممممم خلاص اعتقد انه محل تصميم الجلابيات هي الفكره اللي تناسبني


انزين الحين الفكره اخترناها شو باقي شو باقي يا ام زايد خلني اسال الخبير العود ولد عمي خميس مشاريع







الحـلقــــــــة الثانيـــــــة




ونكمل الحلقة السابقة واللي انتهت بالاتصال في ولد العم خميس مشاريع ............

ام زايد ...الو هلا خميس مشاريع وين انته .

خميس ... هلا بنت العم انا موجود في الشركة انتي شخبارج .

ام زايد .. الحمد لله ... شوف ولد عمي عندي ثلاثين الف درهم وابي اسوي مشروع

خميس .. زين بنت العم وايد زين بس شو هو المشروع .

ام زايد ... والله يا ولد عمي بسوي ممممممم بسوي محل لتفصيل وبيع الجلابيات والبدايه بتكون عن طريق النت والبيت والصديقات .

خميس ... وايد حلو يا بنت العم سويتي دراسه جدوى للمشروع .

ام زايد ... ممم خبرني يا ولد عمي شو هي هذي دراسة الجدوى .

خميس ... يا بنت العم هالدراسه انج تعملين دراسه للمشروع بشكل عام ووبعد من اداره وتسويق وماليه يعني شو هو المشروع ونبذه عنه وافكارج لكيفيه سير العمل بدايه بالمواد الاوليه وانتهاء بالمنتج وكيف بتقدري تديرين المشروع وكيف بتقدري تبيعي المنتج ولمنو وهل فيه فرصه وكيف بتقدري تكسبي الزباين وكم هالمشروع بيكلفج ومتى بتوصلين لنقطة التعادل يعني بيقدر يغطي مصاريفه .

ام زايد ... اها ولد العم اذكر انه عندي بعض النصايع قاريتنها حول دراسة الجدوى خلاص انا بقريها وبجهز هالسوالف واذا فيه شي بكلمك تسلم يا ولد العم .
خميس ... حاظرين يا ام زايد يلا بحفظ الله .
:
:
:
انزين خلني اسوي دراسة الجدوى
مممممممم وين حطيت هالورقة وين وين وين
هي نعم احيدني خاشتنهم في السده اللي بطاولة الكمبيوتر
خلني اشوفها مممممممممم
هذي هي حصلتها .........
شو مكتوب بها النصايح .......

تعتبر دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية أهم الدراسات التي تضيء الطريق امام متخذي القرارات الاستثمارية بشان الموافقه او عدم الموافقة على انشاء المشروع .

( ام زايد ) ممممممم اها يعني بناء على نتائج دراسة الجدوى هذي انا بقدر اتخذ قراري هل ينفع اسوي مشروع للجلابيات ولا لا ممممممم يعني اللي افهمة من هالدراسه كانه المشروع موجود وانا انا قاعده اديره ....... اوكي وايد حلو ....

تكمل ام زايد القراءه ( وتقسم دراسة الجدوى بشكل عام الى :

1 - الدراسة التسويقيه المبدئيه ... ( ممممممم ليش مبدئية اها لانها بس لقياس ومعرفة مدى حاجة الناس والسوق او المجتمع لوجود مشروعي ممممممم يعني هل فيه مجال ادش السوق من هالجانب ولا لا .. ) .

2 – الدراسة الفنية ( شو هذي بعد ممممممم اها ايوااااااا هذي يعني تخص الخدمة اللي بقدمها ولا المنتج اللي بسويه واللي هو الجلابيات يعني من بداية ما اشتري المواد وانتهاء بالجلابيه عقب ما تجهز مممم يعني الاجهزه لو كنت محتاجه والمكاين والقطع وغيرها ممممم انا بفتك من وايد اشيا لانه المكاين حاليا عند بابوه الخياط انا ما علي الا اشتري القطع وارسم الجلابيه والباقي على بابوه مممم حلو ....)

3- الدراسه التسويقية المتقدمه (مممم ليش فصلها عن المبدئيه مممممممم اها لانه المبدئيه بس لقياس حاجة الناس اما الحين وعقب ما عرف الفنيه الخاصه بالمنتج او الخدمه يعني لابد احطي خطه كيف انا بسوق للمنتج لانه ممكن اكتشف شي يشكل حاجز مممم يعني ممكن اكتشف اني بعد ما اقكر اسوق عبر الانترنت تواجهني مشاكل فلابد من الحين احطي اغلب الخطط واشوف الحلول لها المشاكل وبعد كيف بقدر اتميز وكيف اقدر انافس في المستقبل ممممممممممم وايد حلو .....)

4- الدراسه الإداريه والتنظيميه ( شو هذي بعد ..............ممممم هي هذي الامور الاداريه والتنظيميه في المحل ولا توزيع الاعمال يعني انا على البيع والشراء والتسويق وبابووووه عليه التصنيع او الخياطه ممممممم ما شاء الله عليه بديت افهم )

5- الدراسه المالية ( ممممم هذي اسهل شي ههههه المشكله انا ما عرف بالحسابات ممممم اها هذي يعني دراسة التكاليف لتجهيز المحل وكل الامور اللي تحتاج فلوس زين انا حاليا ما علي تكاليف وايده اللي عندي تكاليف شراء المواد من قطع وخيوط واكسسوارات اغلبها مش راسماليه يعني ما عندي مكاين ولا ايجار ولا غيره ماعليه بعدين بنعرف زياده عن الماليه ) .


ولا بد ان تحتوي الدراسه على بعض النقاط والتي توضح الاطار العام وكل ما يحتويه المشروع
العامه لابد اوضح بعض النقاط مثل :

• فكرة المشروع .
• سبب الاختيار .
• نبذه عن المشروع .


التصنيعيه :

• يعني المواد الاوليه من وين وشو احتاج .
• المنتج كيف من يبتدي يلين يخلص ويكون جاهز .
• شو احتاج من الات ومعدات .
• من وين بوفر هالامور كلها واي شي يخص الانتاج .


الاداريه :

• يعني كيف بدير المشروع .
• شو هي اقسام المشروع .
• شو عدد الوظايف ومسمياتها والعمل المطلوب من كل موظف .
• كيف سير العمل من استلام الانتاج لحد البيع .


التسويقية :

• ما هي الخطط اللي بتسويها أساس الناس تشتري المنتج .
• ما هي الخطط لزياده المبيعات .
• ما هي الخطط لكسب المستهلكين .
• ما هي الخطط للنمو والتطوير بهذا الجانب .
• كيف تستطيع ان تتميز عن المنافسين .


المالية :

• ما هي التكاليف المدفوعة لشراء المعدات .
• ما هي التكاليف لشراء المواد الخام .
• ما هي التكاليف لشراء أدوات تقديم الخدمات .
• جميع التكاليف المدفوعة سواء الرأسمالية أو غيرها .








الحـلقــــــــة الثالثــــة




بعد ان قامت ام زايد وطبعت الاسئله وحاولت قدر المستطاع انها تجهز فيها قدرت توصل لنموذج مبدئي للدراسة ......

فا قامت بالاتصال بابن العم خميس مشاريع ونسقت معاه اساس يمر عليها البيت وتنسق معه حول الدراسه ويخبرها عن ملاحظاته .

ام زايد .. الوه ولد عمي كيف حالك وين انته ...؟
خميس ..ساير البيت
ام زايد ..شو رايك تمر علي البيت اساس تشوف دراسة الجدوى
خميس .. ممممممم خير شو رايج امر عليج اليوم المسا
ام زايد .. ممممم زين ولد عمي بكون منتظرتنك عقب العشا
خميس .. خير يا بنت عمي اشوفج ع خير
ام زايد .. الخير في ويهك وما بتقصر يلا وداعه الله
المسا ...........

وينه ولد عمي بعده ما يى حشى بنرقد الساعه عشر وبعده ماوصل
طق طق طق طق

مممم اكيد هو .... حمود قوم افتح الباب ممكن خميس ولد عمك ياي .....
هلا اقرب ولد عمي ( ويفتح الباب ولا راعي الدكان) .........
عقب ربع ساعه ولا الباب ( طق طق طق )

حمود .. منوه
خميس .. انا انا خميس ولد عمك ...
حمود ... زين زين ( ويفتح الباب ) هلا ولد عمي خشمك
خميس .. مرحبا الساع حيا الله بو جسوم شخبارك
حمود .. الحمد لله
ام زايد .. هلا ولد عمي مساك الله بالخير
خميس .. يلا اشوف الدراسه
ام زايد . . تفضل شوف وعطني رايك ..
دراسة جدوى لمشروع محل جلابيات ..


فكرة المشروع .

فكرة المشروع : عبارة عن تصميم وانتاج وبيع وتسويق الجلابيات المنزلية الخاصة بالنساء .


سبب الاختيار .

تم اختيار هذا النوع من المشاريع لتناسبه مع خبراتي في التصميم والرسم والاضطلاع عن هذا النوع من المشاريع وايضا للعلاقات والسمعة الجيدة لي في هذا النوع من المشاريع وايضا لقلة التكاليف ولمناسبته لي من حيث الاداره والوقت الذي يحتاجه للمتابعه والمبلغ المالي المرصود للمشروع وكون المشروع قابل للتطور والنمو و اضافة منتجات جديده .


نبذه عن المشروع .

حيث يتم تصميم الجلابيات وعمل نماذج جاهزة للعرض عن طريق المصممة ( وهي صاحبة المشروع ) وخياطة وتجهيز المنتج بشكل مبدئي عند الخياط ( بابوه ) على ان يتم تسويق المنتج عن طريق العرض في الانترنت وعن طريق التسويق المنزلي بين الاهل والاصدقاء وسيتم استلام المبالغ . حيث سيتم تفصيل العملية كامله عن طريق الدراسه المفصلة .


التصنيعيه :

المواد الاوليه

سوف احتاج لبعض المواد الاوليه للتصميم من اقلام وأوراق ومواد رسم بتكلفة تقريبية (500) درهم.
قطع متنوعه من القماش والمنتقاة بعناية لادخالها ضمن الرسومات والتصيمات ( للتقليل من التكاليف التاسيسية) تم اخذ عينات مجانية واسعار الجملة لها .
طباعة وتصميم عدد من الفواتير .

عمل شعار يطبع على المنتج او يثبت بطريقه تسويقية ( سيتم توضيحه في الجزء الخاص بالتسويق ) وهو على اشكال مختلفة ( 1000 )درهم لعدد 500 شعار مختلف مقسم الى 5 انواع كل نوع 100 حبة

عمل اكياس مطبوع عليها اسم المنتج وطرق الاتصال والموقع الالكتروني ( 2000) كيس ب (500)درهم .

قطع من القماش مطبوع عليها اسم المنتج والموقع الالكتروني للمحل وطرق التواصل يتم تثبيتها في الجزء الداخلي او خلف الرقبه من الداخل في الجلابيه (2000 ) قطعة ب (500 ) درهم


العملية الإنتاجية.

تبدأ العملية الانتاجية منذ استلام الطلبية حيث يتم شراء القماش والمواد الاساسية ومن ثم تحويلها(للخياط) ومن ثم استلام المنتج وارساله او تسليمه للزبزن .


شو احتاج من الات ومعدات .

حاليا لا احتاج أي نوع من الالات ولكن في المستقبل قد احتاج


من وين بوفر هالامور كلها واي شي يخص الانتاج .

لدي علاقة مع مجموعة متنوعة من موزعي القماش بالاضافة إلى خيوط التطريز وغيره


الاداريه :

يعني كيف بدير المشروع .

حاليا سيقوم المشروع على مجهود فردي وهو صاحبة المشروع حيث سيتم الإستلام والتسليم ومتابعة الاعمال بشكل فردي .


شو هي اقسام المشروع .

حاليا لا يوجد اقسام كون المشروع بسيط وصغير
ولكن في المستقبل قد نوجد قسم للمشتريات ( متخصص في شراء المواد الاولية) وقسم المبيعات ( متخصص في استلام و متابعة العمليات البيعية والعرض واستلام الطلبات والمتابعة مع العملاء في حال كان العميل يطلب ايصال البضاعة ) قسم التطوير والتسويق ( وضع خطط تسويقية وافكار جديده ومنتجات جديده لزياده النمو بالاضافه الى دراسة الاسواق المستهدفة والحالية ) قسم التصميم يتم من خلاله( تصميم ورسم النماذج والقياسات الخاصه بالمنتجات التي تدخل حيز التنفيذ ) قسم الانتاج (يختص في تجهيز وخياطة وتطريز وتغليف المنتجات حسم كل طلب محول من قسم المبيعات ) قسم الماليه والموارد البشرية (الادارة) .


شو عدد الوظايف ومسمياتها والعمل المطلوب من كل موظف .

حاليا لا يوجد وظائف . ولكن في المستقبل قد نحتاج على موظفين لشغل الأقسام السابقة .


كيف سير العمل من استلام الانتاج لحد البيع .

يبدأ العمل من خلال قسم التصميم بعد ان يتم تجهيز التصميمات يتم عرضها عن طريق قسم التسويق وقسم المبيعات وبعد استلام الطلبيات يتم التحويل لقسم الانتاج ومن ثم يسلم الى قسم المبيعات لتسلم للعميل وحسب النظام الموضوع


التسويقية :

ما هي الخطط اللي بتسويها أساس الناس تشتري المنتج .

سيتم عمل دعاية للمنتجات عن طريق تصوير الجلابيات بطريقة جذابه وعرضها في المنتديات والمتوقع تواجد الزبائن المحتملين فيه .
سيتم عمل عينات جاهزة وعرضها للاهل والصديقات او من خلال احدى الصديقات والتي لديها صالون للتجميل .
سيتم تصميم موقع وعرض ما هو جديد من المنتجات وطرق التواصل والطلب وطريقة التسليم وايضا لربط البانرات الاعلانيه في المواقع المختلفة به. ( تم الاتفاق مع مصمم على تصميم الموقع ومتابعته بمبلغ ( 5000) درهم).
عمل بانرات اعلانيه وتخصيص مبلغ ( 2500 ) درهم


ما هي الخطط لزياده المبيعات .

عمل خصومات للمشتري بكميات .
عمل كاتلوج يضم اخر المنتجات وذلك لتوزيعه من خلال المهرجانات والمعارض والمحلات المتوقع انها تهتم بهذا النوع من المنتج .
عمل اكياس مطبوع عليها اسم المنتج وطرق الاتصال بالمحل والموقع الالكتروني


ما هي الخطط لكسب المستهلكين .

عمل خطط للتواصل مع الزباين وتميزهم باعلامهم بأحدث التصاميم واحدث المنتجات والعروض الخاصه .
عمل شعار يتم تثبيته بالربع الاخير من المنتج .


ما هي الخطط للنمو والتطوير بهذا الجانب .

هنالك خطط للتطوير والنمو اولها ادخال منتجات جديده وبعد ذلك عمل محل وبعد ذلك معمل للخياطة وبعد ذلك البدء في تنفيذ سياسة الانتشار .


كيف تستطيع ان تتميز عن المنافسين .

سيتم التميز عن المنافسين من خلال اختيار اسم متميز وكذلك وضع او خياطة او طباعة الشعار الخاص بالمحل على المنتج ( جلابية )
سيتم عمل اكثر من فئه للمنتج وسيتم التميز بينهم من خلال جودة المنتج وسعره حيث سيتم تخصيص شعار ذو مواصفات معينه
وانواع الشعارات وهي شعار طباعه وشعار خياطه وشعار يتم تثبيته عن طريق الحراره وهو من المعدن منه ثلاث الوان ذهبي وفضي وبرونز .


المالية :

ما هي التكاليف المدفوعة لشراء المعدات .

لا يوجد معدات حاليا .


ما هي التكاليف لشراء المواد الخام .

اوراق ومواد التصميم (500 ) درهم
مواد خام من اقمشه لعمل النماذج للعرض ( 3000 ) درهم
شراء اكياس لحفظ المنتج ( 500 ) درهم
تكاليف اخرى متنوعه (1000) درهم
شعارات للمنتج ( 1000 ) درهم
قطعة قماش من النوع الجيد مطبوع عليها اسم المنتج ( 500 ) درهم


ما هي التكاليف لشراء أدوات تقديم الخدمات .

لا يوجد حاليا


جميع التكاليف المدفوعة سواء الرأسمالية أو غيرها .

موقع الكتروني لعرض المنتجات ( 5000 ) درهم
بانرات اعلانية ( 2500 ) درهم
ممممممممممم حلو الدراسه طيبه ولكن لي بعض التساؤلات يا بنت عمي ............؟
تفضل يا خميس اسأل ........؟








الحـلقــــــــة الرابعــــــة


ممممممممممم حلو الدراسة طيبه ولكن لي بعض التساؤلات يا بنت عمي ............؟
تفضل يا خميس اسأل ........؟

خميس .. .شوفي يا ام زايد طبعا بناء على هالدراسة نشوف انه جميع التكاليف للمشروع حول ال ( 14000 ) درهم ممممم...... زين انتي راصده مبلغ اكبر ........؟

ام زايد .. هي نعم يا خميس الباقي قررت اني اخليهم سيوله جاهزه تحت الطلب لانه اخاف اتيني طلبات كبيره ولابد من السيوله اساس اجهز الخامات وغيرها لانه في البدايه المحلات ما بتعطيني شراء على الحساب ...

خميس ..ما شاء الله عليج يا بنت عمي لو ما كنت معرس وخايف من مرت خميس مشاريع جان خطبتج ههههههه ....

ام زايد ..الله يحفظكم لبعض يا ولد عمي ولا تنسى تراك كبر يدي هههههههه

خميس .. زين يا ام زايد اريدج تعدلي وتضيفي بعض الامور في الدراسه
1- اختاري الاسم التجاري للماركه مالج
2- لابد من انج توضحي الخطط التسويقيه بنوع من التفصيل وعلى الاقل 3 خطط
3- لابد من انج توضحي اكثر حول انواع المنتجات يعني كم فئه ولا كلهم بسعر واحد ...؟
4- لابد انج توضحي كم المبيعات المتوقعه وكم من الوقت المتوقع انه فلوسج ترد لج لانج ما عندج مصاريف مثل الايجار والرواتب وغيرها فاااا امورج طيبه حاليا ....( يعني لو ما بعتي شي ولا بندتي المشروع ما بتكون عليج مصاريف جاريه ) .
5- وتكلمي عن الموقع الالكتروني بالتفصيل


وعندي لج بعض الافكار الاقتراحات وابيج اتطورينهم حسب مشروعج
1- ليش ما تقسمين المنتج 4 انواع
نوع بسعر رخيص نسبيا من 50 الى 150 درهم جودته متوسطه وممكن يتوزع على كميات جمله ومفرق
ونوع بسعر متوسط مابين 200 الى250 درهم جودته ممتازه وممكن يتوزع على كميات جمله ومفرق
ونوع بسعر فوق المتوسط ما بين 300 الى 400 وجودته ممتازه بس ما ينخاط منه الا 5 قطع بس
ونوع بسعر مرتفع مابين 500 الى 700 وجودته ممتزه بس ما تسوين منه الا قطعه وحده يعني اللي تلبسه مستحيل تشوف غيرها لابستنه .
وتسعين الى تمييز كل نوع بشعار ..

2- شو رايج تشاركي بالمعارض اللي تستوي وتسوين لج بزنس كارد .وانا برتب لج في المعرض اللي بيستوي في مركز دبي التجاري عقب شهرين ومن الحين جهزي وعطيني تصور عن هالشي

3- شو رايج تشتركي في عضوية منتدى رواد الاعمال هذا المنتدى بيفيدج وايد بيسون لج دعايه وبيخبرونج عن المعارض والدورات اللي تهمج وبعد بتتعرفين على بنات وشباب بنفس ميولج وبساعدونج وايد ........

في النهايه اريد اعرف شي اخير وهو كم تصميم بالشهر بتقدمين وكم جلابيه بالشهر متوقعه اتبيعي ومتى الوقت اللي بتخصصينه لمتابعة مشروعج ومنو بيساعدج في البيت ....

ام زايد .. ماشاء الله عليك يا خميس عيني عليك بارده وانا اقول ليش اميه مسمتنك خميس مشاريع هههههههه

خميس .. اتشاهدي على عمرج الله اكبر عليج بروحي مب مترقع امس خسران في اعمار هههههه على العموم جهزي هالامور واتوكلي على الله

ام زايد .. زين ولد عمي انته رتب لنا موضوع المعرض وانا بجهز لك اللي طلبته وبرد عليك خلال هاليومين ان شاء الله

خميس .. المهم انا مستعيل بسير عندي شوية اشغال

ام زايد ..توه الناس

خميس ..شو توه الناس انا وقتي من ذهب ههههههههه

ام زايد .. خير ان شاء الله

خميس ..يلا وداعة الله

ام زايد ..فمان الله
.............................. ...

من طلع خميس قامت ام ام زايد ويلست من يديد تجهز اللي طلبه منها خميس ...........

1- اختاري الاسم التجاري للماركه مالج
مممم الاسم هو السولعية ( وفي المستقبل المحل بنسميه السولعية فاشن ) والشعار بيكون الاسم بس مكتوب بطريقه جذايه وحلوه ...

2- لابد من انج توضحي الخطط التسويقيه بنوع من التفصيل وعلى الاقل 3 خطط ..

سيتم عمل دعاية للمنتجات عن طريق تصوير الجلابيات بطريقة جذابه وعرضها في المنتديات والمتوقع تواجد الزبائن المحتملين فيه . وقد تم اختيار 3 منتديات يتواجد بها الزباين المتوقعين وهم
* طووووووووووط
* مايقولون دوت كوم
* بعدين بخبركم دوت كوم
سيتم عمل عينات جاهزة وعرضها للاهل والصديقات او من خلال احدى الصديقات والتي لديها صالون للتجميل . وقد تم الاتفاق على ان تأخذ صاحبة الصالون مبلغ عشره دراهم عن كل جلابيه تباع .

سيتم تصميم موقع وعرض ما هو جديد من المنتجات وطرق التواصل والطلب وطريقة التسليم وايضا لربط البانرات الاعلانيه في المواقع المختلفة به. ( تم الاتفاق مع مصمم على تصميم الموقع ومتابعته بمبلغ ( 5000) درهم).

عمل بانرات اعلانيه وتخصيص مبلغ ( 2500 ) درهم

3- لابد من انج توضحي اكثر حول انواع المنتجات يعني كم فئه ولا كلهم بسعر واحد ...؟

الفكره اللي قالها خميس جدا ممتازه ........

نوع بسعر رخيص نسبيا من 50 الى 150 درهم جودته متوسطه وممكن يتوزع على كميات جمله ومفرق
ونوع بسعر متوسط مابين 200 الى250 درهم جودته ممتازه وممكن يتوزع على كميات جمله ومفرق
ونوع بسعر فوق المتوسط ما بين 300 الى 400 وجودته ممتازه بس ما ينخاط منه الا 5 قطع بس
ونوع بسعر مرتفع مابين 500 الى 700 وجودته ممتزه بس ما تسوين منه الا قطعه وحده يعني اللي تلبسه مستحيل تشوف غيرها لابستنه .
ولكن الخيار الرابع مؤجل حاليا ..... وبنخليه للمستقبل ..
وبخصوص الشعار بيكون مثبت اسف كل منتج وقد تم اختيار ثلاث انواع . وهم الطباعه والخياطه والمعدن

4- لابد انج توضحي كم المبيعات المتوقعه وكم من الوقت المتوقع انه فلوسج ترد لج لانج ما عندج مصاريف مثل الايجار والرواتب وغيرها فاااا امورج طيبه حاليا ....( يعني لو ما بعتي شي ولا بندتي المشروع ما بتكون عليج مصاريف جاريه ) .

في الشهر تكون مبيعاتي حول 30 جلابيه على اسوأ تقدير بمتوسط 4500 درهم ومربحي منهم بالتقريب 2500 ( يعني احتاج حدود ست شهور اساس اطلع راس مالي يعني عقب ست شهور بيكون عندي دخل اضافي وقدره الفين وخمسميه شهريا هذا على افتراض انه المشروع مانمى ..
5- وتكلمي عن الموقع الالكتروني بالتفصيل
الموقع بيكون السولعية دوت كوم

بنزل فيه كل اسبوع تصميمات يديده على الاقل 3 تصاميم يديده

في الموقع بحاول انزل كل جلابيه له4 صور وحده وهي مرتبه بالكيس والكرتون مالها وصوره بدونه وصوره لها عن قرب وصوره الشعار الخاص فيها المثبت في الاسفل بالاضافه صورة التصميم وايضا تعليق بسيط توضيحي عن هذا المنتج والمواد المكونه له .
( طبعا هذا من خلال الضغط للصور المراد مشاهدتها )

بعد الموقع بيكون فيه طريقة الطلب والتنسيق الاستلام اما عن طريق الارمكس او زيارة صالون ربيعتي او الاتصال بالتلفون الخاص اللي بخليه بس للمحل .

وبوضح انه التصاميم متغيره يعني التصميم حده 4 شهور يتم بالموقع وعقب خلاص يتغير وايضا بان كل اسبوع فيه تصاميم يديده .

بحاول ابرز اسم المنتج ونبذه عنه وعن المصممه وعن المتابعه المباشره ونوعية الخامات والخياطه وغيره


وعندي لج بعض الاقتراحات

1- شو رايج تشاركي بالمعارض اللي تستوي وتسوين لج بزنس كارد .وانا برتب لج في المعرض اللي بيستوي في مركز دبي التجاري عقب شهرين ومن الحين جهزي وعطيني تصور عن هالشي
بنشارك في المعرض وبنجهز له في حينه

2- شو رايج تشتركي في عضوية منتدى رواد الاعمال هذا المنتدى بيفيدج وايد بيسون لج دعايه وبيخبرونج عن المعارض والدورات اللي تهمج وبعد بتتعرفين على بنات وشباب بنفس ميولج وبساعدونج وايد ........

بنشترك ليش لا
متى الوقت اللي بتخصصينه لمتابعة مشروعج ومنو بيساعدج في البيت ....
من عقب العصر واللي بتساعدني ميره اختي .........


حاليا نقدر نقول اننا وصلنا الى تصور كامل حول المشروع ومن الحلقة اليايه بنحاول نبتدي بالمشروع ......






الجزء الثاني ... من تجربه عمليه لمشروع تجاري من الالف الى الياء



من خلال هذا الجزء سنسعا للتحدث على قصة نجاح صاحبت مشروع جلابيات
السولعيه ذات الشعار المميز والمثبت على اسفر الربع الاخير من الجلابيه حيث سنناقش الجزء
التطبيقي للمشروع ومراحل نموه وما صادف من مشكلات وكيف تم حلها وفي نهاية هذا الجزء
سنسعى الى سرد حلقه نخصصها للدروس المستفاده من هذه القصه ...
خلال هذه الحلقة الجديدة سنتخذ أسلوب جديد لرواية القصه وهي أن القصه ستروى لكم بلسان ام زايد نفسها وذلك من خلال ندوة أقامها منتدى رواد الأعمال في احد فنادق امارة دبي للتعريف باصحاب المشاريع وليخبرون الحظور عن قصص نجاحهم ...


وقد اخذنا لكم هذا هذه الروايه بعد ان عرفت سيدة الأعمال ام زايد عن نفسها
وعن مشروعها وعن نجاحها ... وقدم تم تأجيل هذه الفقره لإضافة عنصر التشويق في الروايه ...............[/SIZE]



ام زايد ....... طبعا يا خواتي بعد فضل من الله سبحانه قدرنا نجهز دراسة الجدوى
وبصراحه سعيت اني انا اللي اجهز دراسة الجدوى بنفسي وهالشي فعلا كان مقصود
لانه كان عندي شعور بانه محد بيفهمني كثر نفسي وبصراحه سعيت اني اخذ افكار
ونصايح ووجهات نظر من اللي حولي وقعت بعد ما جهزت دراسة الجدوى وطبقت
فكرة المشروع بشكل عملي بيني وبين نفسي وفعلا وجدت بعض المشكلات والتي
قد تواجهني ولله الحمد قدرت اوجد حلول لها .....

بدأت مشروعي من خلال ثلاثة منافذ :


الاول ... كان ***** ويب سايت خاص بي وكنت اتابعه بشكل يومي وكنت اعرض
فيه كل ماهو جديد وايضا طريقة التواصل معاي للي حابين التواصل عن طريق الهاتف
وكان طبعا الميل موجود وفعلا كانت هنالك طلبات جيده من خلال الموقع وسعيت اني
انشر الموقع عن طريق التسويق له عبر المنتديات المتوقع وجود زبائن محتملين فيه وايضا
من خلال عمل دعايه في بعض المجلات والجرائد في باب الاعلانات المبوبة وذكر الموقع
وايضا من خلال المعارض التي تقام في الدولة حيث سعيت اني اضع بوستر خاص عن
الموقع لجذب زباين وايضا توزيع بعض البروشورات الخاصه من خلال مشاركاتي
وبعض الوسائل التسويقية الاخرى ...


الثاني .... كان من خلال البيع للاهل والاصدقاء حيث خصصت غرفه خاصه لعرض
بعض المنتجات وبعض التصاميم وقد تم تخصيص مستودع خاض ضمن الغرفه المخصصة
وفعلا منذ ان بدأت العمل الجدي رايت تشجيع من الاهل بالرغم من وجود بعض المعارضه قبل
البدء ولكن سرعان ما ان تحولت هذه المعارضه الى دعم وتسويق لمنتجات السولعية


الثالث ...... كان من خلال المعارض حيث سعيت ان اشارك بجميع المعارض التي تقام
في الدوله والمتخصصه بمثل منتجاتي وبكل صراحه اخبركم ما كنت متوقعه انه هالمعارض
بتكون سبب في نجاح واشتهار منتجات السولعيه للجلابيات المنزلية .....
قررت ان اتواجد بنفسي في هذه المعارض وسعيت لعمل البروشورات وايضا البزنس كارد
وقد وضعت خطه فعلا كانت مثمره بدرجة كبيره الخطه كانت تقسيم المشاركه في المعرض
الى نوعين نوع للعرض واخذ اراء الجمهور ونوع للبيع المباشر وقد استطعت من خلال هذه
المعارض تكوين شبكة علاقات كبيره سواء مع موردين او مستهلكين او تجار جمله ومفرق وفي
بعض الاحيان اقوم بعقد اجتماعات مبدأيه مع بعض التجار والمهتمين واستطعت من خلال تواجد


ان اسمع وجهات النظر وبعض الافكار .......

بصراحة بديت مشروعي وكانت التكلفه حول ال 25000 درهم ولكن من خلال الشهر
الثاني اتخذت قرار اني اتطور وانموا وذلك نظرا للاقبال اللي وجدته واصبحت الطلبات تفوق المتوقع .....
كانت نسبة المبيعات الشهريه مقسمه بالتقريب كما يلي :
10% من الاهل والاقارب
20% الموقع والمنتديات
70% المعرض والمشاركات


واجهتني مشكله في موضوع القياس حيث كنت متوقعه ان القياس سيسبب لي بعض
الارتباك ولكن احدى الاخوات اوضحت لي انه هنالك قياسات معتمده وايضا بالامكان
اخذ القياس عن طريق ارساله سواء كرقم او ارسال جلابيه ذات مقاس مناسب للعميله ... والحمد لله قدرت اتجاوز هالمشكله .

الحمد لله في بداية المشروع كان هنالك صعوبه في كسب ثقة المستهلكين ولكن سعيت الى
عمل خصومات كبيره وعروض اثناء المعارض وايضا من خلال المنتديات وايضا
سعيت الى تثبيت الاسم وهو ( جلابيات السولعية ).. في اذهان العملاء ....
وضعت نصب عيني ان تكون الجلابيات من النوعية الممتازه وان لا ابالغ في الاسعار كبدايه لكسب العملاء وثقتهم ......


ولله الحمد الامور كانت فوق الممتازه فمن خلال اول معرض شاركت فيه قدرت
ابيع حدود 140 جلابيه خلال اسبوع وكان اجمالي المبيعات خلال هذا الاسبوع
حدود 17000 درهم واستطعت ايضا عمل سجل باسماء وارقام وعناوين بريد
مجموعه كبيره من العملاء وايضا استطعت عمل عدد2 اجتماع مبدئي الاول مع
محل تجزئة قد تم الاتفاق على التواصل حيث انهم جادون في عمل عقد توريد حدود 100 جلابيه
كعقد مبدئي وايضا تم عقد اجتماع اخر مع شركة تصميم لتوفير بعض التصاميم لهم وكانت هناك

بعض الشروط واللي ما اعجبتني ووعدناهم اننا نشوف الموضوع ونرد عليهم .
بصراحه عقب كل معرض سعيت اني اتواصل مع مجموعه من الزباين واللي وضعت
بجانب اساميهم اشاره على انهم مهتمين وممكن نكسبهم وكان التواصل من خلال ارسال
رساله مسج عبر النت الى موبايل العميل اومن خلال رساله عبر الايميل او البريد اشكره
من خلالها على مروره وتشريفه لنا في المعرض او من خلال شراءه المنتج ...


طبعا عندما وصلت ام زايد لها الفقره قررت انها توزع البروشور الخاص
بمحلها وهديه بسيطه تذكاريه عباره عن قلم مطبوع عليه موقع الشركه ......






وبعد ان قامت ام زايد بتوزيع البروشور والهديه .......
شربت العصير اللي معد خصيصا لها وطبعا الكوب مطبوع عليه شعار المحل مالها ...
وبدأت تكمل قصة تجربتها .....[/COLOR]



الحمد لله رب العالمين قدرنا نبني علاقات جيده مع مجموعه من الزباين
ووصلنا لمرحله انه لابد من وجود خياط متفرغ ومساعد له فكانت الفرصه
متاحه للسيد( بابوه الخياط ) قمنا ونقلنا كفالته وبصراحه كنت معجبه
بسيده فلبينيه هي السيده ( كماستكا فلبينو ) بصراحه جربتها باكثر من
مره واكتشفت انها مناسبه في التقطيع والتصميم وتعرف انجليزي ولها
خبره في الاي تي فااااااا بعد طرحنا لها الفكره ....... وشاركتنا وكانت
لها نسبه وراتب والحمد لله رب العالمين الشغل بدى يتطور وبصراحه
بديت احس اني اقصر في شغلي فاااااااا اختي ( ميره ) ما قصرت بدت
تشاركني بالشغل وفي المسا تدرس رتبنا الشغل على اساس انا في المسا
وهي في الصبح وسعيت اني اكون الكل في الكل بالشغل ولكن مع اتاحه
فرصه للابداع بين الموظفين وبصراحه ما كنت اقصر مع الموظفين كنت
مثال المديره الاخت والصديقه ولكنهم عرفوا اني ما ارضى بالغلط وسابي
كان عسير بها الموضوع .....

تطور الشغل وبكل صراحه سعيت اني اعطي نسبة من المدخول واخصصه
بس للتسويق وسعيت للانضمام الى منتدى رواد الاعمال وهالمنتدى متخصص
في دعم اصحاب المشاريع وفعلا تواصلت معاهم والحين صرت عضوه في
مجلس ادارته بعد ولله الحمد وجدت ضالتي مع الموجودين لانهم فعلا حسيت
انهم بنفس فكري وطموحي وميولي .........


انا دايما احتفظ بمفكره صغيرونه وقلم ودائما اسجل بها الافكار والملاحظات
اللي اشوفها وممكن تناسب شغلي وبصراحه وايد فايدتني ........
ولله الحمد بدينا نتطور وتكوين زبائن في مختلف امارات الدوله وسعيت
اني افتتح محل للبيع ويكون موقع للتواصل من خلاله وبصراحه بدايه
الامر استأجرت محلين ومخزن تم تقسم المخزن ليكون مشغل ومخزن
للمحل والمحل تم تقسيمه كمكتب لي وجزء للبيع الجاهز وجزء لاخذ
القياس وعرض التصاميم وتم تجهيزه بشكل جيد ......


ولله الحمد سعينا للتواجد في كل مكان متوقع ان نجد زبائن فيه وبصراحه
وضعت لي خطه جدا جميله وهي اني اجعل لي محل متنقل للترويج والتسويق
للمنتج والفكره هي عباره عن عمل كشك فخم يتنقل ضمن خطه مدروسه
مسبقا واماكن تواجده هي المراكز التجاريه المنتشره ......


وهو اني وضعت خطه انه كل اربع اسابيع اكون في مركز تجاره
متوقع انه يكون مناسب ويخدم الاهداف التي عمل من اجلها وبصراحه
اخترت 12 مركز منتشر على مستوى الدولة وكان من ضمن الخطه
عدم التواجد في نفس الاماره خلال شهرين متتاليين يعني شهر في بوظبي
وشهر بدبي وشهر في الشارجة وعقب الفجيرة وعوده مره اخرى لدبي .........؟
وطبعا تم عمل عقود تاجير مساحات لمدة شهر في هذه المراكز وعلى
اساسها تم تقسيم التواجد ........


ومن خلال هالتواجد قدرت ابيني اسم وتوزيع بروشورات المحل
ولله الحمد كان هنالك توزيع وايضا خلال القريه العالميه والجماعه
ما مقصرين يعطون المواطنين اسعار خاصه .......

وقعنا اتفاقية تعاون مع مجموعه من الخياطين في كل امارة
حدود 2 الى 3 افرع يتم من خلالها استلام المقاسات للزبائن
اللذين يرغبون بجلابيات ذو مقاسات خاصة وايضا لتوضيل
الطلبيات أو التعديل في حال حاجة الجلابيه لبعض التعديل .
حيث اختصرت التكاليف من خلال هذه الاتفاقيات ...


ولله الحمد سعينا للنمو اكثر واكثر فقد تم تطوير المشغل
وتدعيمه بالكفاءات وايضا قسم التصميم فحاليا اختكم
ام زايد قد لا تجد الفرصه الكافيه لتصميم عدد كبير من
التصاميم فااااااا بدأت بالاشراف على المصممات وايضا
وضع لمساتي الاخيره على التصاميم .....

وايضا سعينا لفتح قسم للشخصيات الهامة وبه مجموعه
من التصاميم المميزه والخاصه بطالبي التميز ....

وقد سعينا الى تمييزهم بالمنتجات المتميزه والتي يفخرون
بلبسها وطبها باسم السولعيه منتج خاص وقد تم عمل شعار
مميز يعرف من خلاله بان هذا المنتج للشخصيات الهامه
وهو يبتدي من 700 وانته طالع وبصراحه هذا الخط الانتاجي
فتح لنا مجال تسويق جديد وزبائن ايضا متميزون وطبعا سعينا
للبحث عن هذا النوع من الزباين من خلال تواجدنا في الاماكن
الراقيه وبنفس فكرة الكشك المتنقل ولكن بفخامه اكثر ومنتجات
خاصه فقط فقد وقعنا اتفاقيات مع مجموعه من الفنادق والمطاعم
ووالنوادي الراقيه ولله الحمد وفقنا في ذلك بفضل من الله ومن ثم
فضل خبيره التسويق السيده ( مرح مشاريع ) واللي هي اخت
خميس مشاريع وطبعا انا معينتنها مديره التسويق حاليا بس في الفتره
المسائيه وفعلا ماشاء الله عليها مب مقصره ويايه ....

طبعا حاليا ولله الحمد وبعد سنتين من العمل الدؤوب بديت
فيها بمبلغ 25000 درهم وعدد متوقع 30 جلابيه شهريا
بمدخول صافي حدود 2500 درهم الان ولله الحمد يبلغ
مدل مبيعاتنا حدود 50 جلابيه يوميا بحدود 1500 جلابيه
شهريه طبعا غير الطلبيات والعقود وايضا بعض محلات بيع الجمله .....

طبعا حاليا نسعى وقاعدين نجهز دراسه جدوى يديده لعمل مشغل راقي
وفتح افرع حقيقيه لنا في كل اماره بالاضافه الى فرعين للشخصيات
المهمه وايضا الى عمل حمله دعائيه لمنتجات السولعيه
وايضا قيد الدراسه مجموعه من المنتجات الاضافيه مثل
( عمل سجاده صلاه والوقايه " طقم " ، وايضا تجهيز
طقم مميز جلابيه للحوامل للام وجلابية للطفله "ابنتها " )

بالاضافه لبعض المنتجات وسنتحدث عنها في وقتها ........
طبعا لي الجميع يترقب ويقول لي انتي من وين لج بها الخبره ما شاء الله ...
في البدايه الفضل لله سبحانه ومن ثم للدورات المتخصصه
بالمشاريع الصغيره والمتوسطه الي خذيتها وبعد خذيت دبلوم
في في ادره المشاريع عن طريق الدايره الاقتصاديه بدبي بخصم
خاص لاني عضوه فيمنتدى رواد الاعمال بصراحه قبل ما ابتدي 
المشروع بديت بحظور هالدورات وبصراحه ما خليت دوره
ما حظرتها ويلين الحين انا احظر هالدورات وبتم احظرها دام
عندي وقت بصراحه وحاجه للحظور فعلا اكتسبت الخبره وبعد
علاقات بسيدات اعمال ورجال اعمال بنفس طموحي وتفكيري ......


اعتقد انتوا بتقولون لي كيف قدرتي تنجحي انا بقدم لكم بعض النصايح ....؟


دراسة الجدوى حاولوا قدر المستطاع انتوا من يقوم بإعدادها
المشروع لابد انكم تكونوا اكثر ناس ملمين فيه
لابد من الاشراف والمتابعه المباشره والدائمه
اسعوا لحضور الدورات وورش العمل المتخصصه
لابد من ان تعرف ماذا تريد ومتى تريد وكيف تريد ولماذا تريد ..؟
اغتنم فرصه حضور المعارض وقم بالتسويق لمنتجاتك
اهتم ثم اهتم ثم اهتم بالتسويق والدعايه
اجعل لك دفتر الكتروني وسجل به جميع بيانات واهتمامات زبائنك
تواصل مع الزبائن وابني نوع من الثقة والصداقه بينكم
دائما اثبت للناس بانك ناجح لتنجح


وفي الختام احب اشكر الجميع عن متابعة قصتي مع مشروع
الجلابيات ومتمنية للجميع التوفيق ..................
.............................. ........................



طبعا ومع ختام هذا اللقاء نصل الى الحلقة الاخيره من قصة سيدة الاعمال ام زايد
اتمنى اني قدرت الخص لكم جزء بسيط من ما يعرف بدراسة جدوى
مشروع بطريقه عمليه وحقيقيه بالرغم من اني كنت افكر انه اطول
بالقصه اساس نفدر نغطي سياسه النمو يعني انه ام زايد كيف قدرت تدرس مشاريع النمو
وإضافة منتجات يديده وغيرها وكيف قدرت تقرر شو يناسب وشو ما يناسب وليش .....
[/SIZE][/COLOR]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جـورية العين

ما شاء الله عليج حبيبتي 

دراسه جدوى شافيه وكافيه بتطبيق عصري وقصه نجاح حقيقيه 

بارك الله فيج وننتظر المزيد منك

----------


## اليشمك

الحمد لله

----------


## عواشهـ

اسميني تعبت من القرايه بريح و برد عليج 
خخخخخخخخ
لا الصراحه واااايد واايد مفيد موضوعج الله يوففقج

----------


## سيده المزاج

جزاك الله خير عالمجهود وقصه مفيده للجميع ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## اليشمك

[QUOTE=سيده المزاج;22122825]جزاك الله خير عالمجهود وقصه مفيده للجميع ويعطيج العافيه[/QUOTE
الله يعافيج حبيبتي  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## اليشمك

> ما شاء الله عليج حبيبتي 
> 
> دراسه جدوى شافيه وكافيه بتطبيق عصري وقصه نجاح حقيقيه 
> 
> بارك الله فيج وننتظر المزيد منك


يزاج الله خير ع التشجيع....ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من القصه  :Sha2:

----------


## اليشمك

الله ربي

----------


## اليشمك

الحمد لله

----------


## اليشمك

الله الله ربي

----------


## شايفه عمري

مشكوره

----------


## أم الأطفال

ماشاءالله عليج الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## m_salmany

بالتوفيق غاليتي
الله يزيدج من نعيمه

----------


## نوراسلام

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مفيد جدا

----------


## اليشمك

الحمد لله

----------


## اليشمك

::::::::::::::::///////////////////////////////////::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::://///////////////////////////

----------


## اليشمك

الله الله

----------


## وردة تسامح

يالتوفيق

----------


## اليشمك

الحمد لله

----------


## اليشمك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## أم عواااش

موفقة ،،، ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## اليشمك

ستغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## اليشمك

الله الله

----------


## اليشمك

ستغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## اليشمك

الله الله

----------


## جـورية العين

هذي المواضيع المفيده الواحد يستفيد هب مواضيع المضارب والكلام الفاضي 

بارك الله فيج اختي وننتظر المزيد من جعبتج

----------


## Miss-Fyonka

مشكوره حبيبتي ... نفس المشروع الي يالسه اادرسه الحين .. والله يوفقني

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق

----------

